# meowing and licking



## zoologist (Aug 17, 2010)

first time cat owner as of a month ago when I adopted a cute little DSH year old kitten from the humane society. She meowed the second I walked in the door and our eyes locked and she has since meowed her way into my heart.
and whenever I come home.
and whenever I talk to her.
and whenever I am sleeping.
and whenever she is bored
and whenever she is hungry.
pretty much all the time.

When I get home I love on her and cuddle her, play with her toys, etc. I feed her in the morning when I get up and in the evening before I go out/go to bed.
but every morning, she is on my bed purring in my face and meowing at me to get up. 
I am in a studio apartment so I can't lock her out of my room or anything. She HATES when I go to the bathroom and close the door on her, she meows incessently until I come out, and even meows at me if I let her in. (ever been on the toilet with a loudly meowing cat sitting on the counter staring at you? awkwardddd). So I don't know what to do since I don't reinforce the behavior when I am trying to sleep. I usually push her off the bed, roll the other way, or cover myself with a blanket.

Licking. She loves to lick you. she's like a darn dog! Especially in the morning when I am trying to sleep she'll come over and gently lick my arm... then my forehead.. then move to my nose. ouch, those raspy tongues can HURT! all she does when I am in bed is lick me, meow at me, or nuzzle and suckle a large sea turtle stuffed pillow she has deemed as hers.

The licking me while I am awake I don't have a problem with and I find it quite endearing. However when I am trying to sleep in the morning and she wakes me up at 4,5,6,7,8, whenever with her licking my face and meowing I get super frustrated because I just want to sleep! 

help?


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe you taste like chicken.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

How old is she and what type of cat? It sounds like she is still very young and views you as "mom." Both of my kittens liked to wake me up constantly every night until they reached about 3 months. They eventually got on my schedule; they are currently 4 months and 7 months. They sleep at night (or at least take their wrestling matches outside the room where I can't hear them), but they wake me up promptly every morning right before my alarm clock goes off. The nursing thing is also a sign of being separated from her mother too early; both of my kittens "nurse" still. Lastly, depending on personality & breed, some cats just like to meow...


----------

